# Hyper-V Logical Processors



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,

Here is my Server Spec.
Model DELL 2950 
Processors Quad Core 1.6GHz (E5310) 
Additional Processor Quad Core 1.6GHz (E5310) 
Memory 24Gb 
Floppy None
Primary Controller Perc 5i 
Secondary Controller 
 HD 1 300GB 15K SAS Raid 5 Group 1 
HD 2 300GB 15K SAS Raid 5 Group 1 
HD 3 300GB 15K SAS Raid 5 Group 1 
HD 4 1TB 7.2K SAS Raid 5 Group 2 
HD 5 1TB 7.2K SAS Raid 5 Group 2 
HD 6 1TB 7.2K SAS Raid 5 Group 3 
CD\DVD Yes 
Power  Dual 750 Watt w\Y-cable

Now I've installed Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard edition, & setup Hyper-V. I added a New VM for SQL Server & opened its settings to assign resources. Under Logical Processor I only can select upto 4.

I don't know why. What do I do? I need more processor assigned to the SQL as its resource heavy.


----------

